# compass points (etymology)



## maxiogee

In another thread I said....

In Irish the word for south is derived from "on the right hand" and the word for "to the left" is the same as "against the direction of the sun" - which would mean that the ancient Irish aligned themselves by facing the rising sun.​I neglected to mention that the word for west is the same as that for the preposition "behind".

How do other languages derive their compass point words?


----------



## drudi

Hi! I've checked in the *Italian* dictionary:
Sud (south) comes from the Anglo-saxon "sudh" This word entered the Italian linguistic area in XVI century thanks to trade relationships. It stands for "sun" also, in opposition with Nord (north) that stands for tramontana (i.e. Wind blowing from the North)...
Moreover you can find also two other words to say Sud and nord:meridione and settentrione
settentrione comes from Latin SEPTEM (seven) and TRIONES (oxes for the plough) SEPTEM TRIONES, that stands for the costellation of the Great Bear (otherwise called The Plough) made of seven stars. The part of world that is under this constellation is situated in the North.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese is like Italian:

North - norte
South - sul
East - este/leste
West - oeste

All of them are loans from Germanic languages.


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

maxiogee said:


> In another thread I said....
> 
> In Irish the word for south is derived from "on the right hand" and the word for "to the left" is the same as "against the direction of the sun" - which would mean that the ancient Irish aligned themselves by facing the rising sun.​I neglected to mention that the word for west is the same as that for the preposition "behind".
> 
> How do other languages derive their compass point words?



In Welsh, too, there is a correspondance between "right" (*de*) and "south" (*de*). And north European maps from the middle ages commonly have east (facing the rising sun) at the top.

Wynn


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

The Romance languages frequently use "midday" as a synonym for "south", since that is the direction of the noonday sun. But, as has already been pointed out, the cardinal points in those languages today are loanwords from Germanic (and specifically, Old English).

The Latinate "septentrion" for "north" derives, of course, from the "Seven Stars" of Ursa Major: the one constellation almost everyone in the northern hemisphere can easily find in the night sky -- and which many of us still use, on our nocturnal rambles, to find north!

Wynn


----------



## Qcumber

Indonesian / Malay, *tímur "east"*
Tagálog / Pilipíno *tímog "south"*
Note. Proto-Austresian *R reflexed as /r/ in Malay, and as /g/ in Tagalog.


----------



## Qcumber

Arabic januub 
جنوب
 "south, south wind" < jnb "side, aside".


----------



## tvdxer

The Spanish words are:

South: sur
North: norte
West: oeste
East: este

Adjectives are sureño, norteño, occidental, and oriental respectively.

All of the nouns for the directions are derived from Old English words, according to the RAE (suth, north, west, east).  Going much farther back in time and using the Online Etymological Dictionary, those words are derived from Indo-European words. 

South is possibly from the Proto-Germanic base word for sun, _*sunnon_, from re-constructed Proto Indo-European (5,000 - 3,000 BC) _*suwen_, alternative form of _*saewel_ "to shine, sun", which would make _south_ and _sur_ distantly cognate with _sol_.

North comes from Proto-Germanic _*nurtha_, itself possibly from the PIE root _*ner-_, reconstructed by linguists (like every other PIE root; there is no written evidence of this pre-historic language) as meaning "left" or "below".

West is from Proto-Germanic _*w-est-_, from Proto Indo-European _*wes_.  This makes it cognate with the Latin word _vesper_ and the Greek word _hesperos_ "evening, west"_.

_East is from Proto-Germanic _*aus-to, *austra_, "east", "towards the sunrise", and this from PIE _*aus_, "dawn", "to shine", the source of Latin _auster _"south" and _aurora_ "dawn", Sanskrit _ushas_ "dawn", and Greek _aurion _"morning".  

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=east&searchmode=none


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi/Panjabi
North:  uttar
South:  dakshin (dakhkhan in Panjabi)
East:  poorab
Wast:  pashchim (pachcham in Panjabi)

Urdu
North:  shimaal
South:  janoob
East:  mashriq
West:  magrib


----------



## cherine

maxiogee said:


> In another thread I said....
> 
> 
> In Irish the word for south is derived from "on the right hand" and the word for "to the left" is the same as "against the direction of the sun" - which would mean that the ancient Irish aligned themselves by facing the rising sun.​I neglected to mention that the word for west is the same as that for the preposition "behind".
> 
> How do other languages derive their compass point words?


This is an interesting remark, Tony!

In Arabic, the word for east "sharq" شرق  shares the root with the word شروق "shurúq" which means the rising of the sun. West غرب "gharb" is the exact opposite: it indicates the sun's setting "ghurúb" غروب .

I'm not sure about the original meaning for the word for the North شمال shamál. And I think Qcumber's explanation for south plausible.


----------



## Outsider

That reminds me of some alternative words for the compass points in Portuguese:

adjectives:

Northern: _setentrional_ (explained above)
Southern: _meridional_
Eastern: _oriental_
Western: _ocidental_

These are all from Latin, and they are used in more formal language and in some set phrases. There are also two beautiful words related to sunrise and sunset:

East: _levante_
West: _poente_

These are used in literary language. See this thread, as well.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Very interesting!

*Turkish:*
*Güney:* South. _Gün _is the root of this word and means _day_. I think the suffix _-ey_ works as "to the" (to the South) although I'm not sure. I guess this suffix only found in güney and kuzey.
*Kuzey:* North. _Kuz _is the root of this word and refers to somewhere that gets no sun light, a dictionary tells me. Kuz is almost never used in modern Turkish.
*Doğu: *East. "_Güneş doğar. (The sun rises.)" _As you see, it refers to sun rising. Also, note that the the sun and south shares the same root: gün, the day.
*Batı:* West. "_Güneş batar. (The sun sets.)" _Batı is the opposite concept of doğu.


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

*North*
nord < fr. nord
miazănoapte < lat. _medium noctem_

*South*
sud < fr. sud
miazăzi < lat. _mediam diem_

*West*
vest < germ. "West"
apus, asfinţit - literally mean "(sun)set"

*East*
est < fr. "Est"
răsărit - to rise
orient < fr. orient, lat. oriens


----------



## robbie_SWE

Parakseno is completely right, but in Romanian the following words are also used: 

*septentrional*
*meridional*
*occidental*
*oriental*

 robbie


----------



## parakseno

robbie_SWE said:


> Parakseno is completely right, but in Romanian the following words are also used:
> 
> *septentrional*
> *meridional*
> *occidental*
> *oriental*
> 
> robbie



True... they're adjectives, some of them quite frequently used in everyday language too (especially the last two).


----------



## Outsider

More words... 

Of course we also say:

East: _oriente_
West: _ocidente_

For example:

Middle East: _Médio Oriente_ (not _Médio Este_)
Far East: _Extremo Oriente_ (not _Extremo Este_)
The West (is the best ): _O Ocidente_


----------



## maxiogee

Thanks everyone.

Does no other langauge relate direction to the body as directly as Irish does?
I find that most interesting.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

East - *Istok* /* Исток
*West - *Zapad */* Запад*
North* - Sever* / *Север*
South - *Jug* / *Југ*


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

East - *מזרח* (_mizrah_). It's where the Sun זורחת (=shines).
West - *מערב* (_ma'arav_). When the Sun sets, it's ערב (=evening).

North - *צפון* (_tsafon_)
South - *דרום* (_darom_)
(I'm not sure about the etymology of these words.)


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese:
east:东(dōng)
west:西(xī)
south:南(nán)
north:北(běi)


----------



## panjabigator

Chazzwozzer said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> *Turkish:*
> *Güney:* South. _Gün _is the root of this word and means _day_. I think the suffix _-ey_ works as "to the" (to the South) although I'm not sure. I guess this suffix only found in güney and kuzey.
> *Kuzey:* North. _Kuz _is the root of this word and refers to somewhere that gets no sun light, a dictionary tells me. Kuz is almost never used in modern Turkish.
> *Doğu: *East. "_Güneş doğar. (The sun rises.)" _As you see, it refers to sun rising. Also, note that the the sun and south shares the same root: gün, the day.
> *Batı:* West. "_Güneş batar. (The sun sets.)" _Batı is the opposite concept of doğu.



So is Kuz is never used, what do you say for "south?"


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish:*
North = pohjoinen
East = itä
South = etelä
West = länsi

The word *itä* may originate from the verb *itää* (= to germinate), because the sun started to rise or 'germinate' from that direction. In some related languages the verb *itää* means actually that the sun rises.

The word *etelä* is the warm compass point that was in front of the dwelling, that is in Finnish *edessä*. The front side is in Finnish *etupuoli.*

The word *länsi* is in Estonian and Latvian "lents". The word meaning the spring was in ancient German 'lenze' or 'lenzo'. The word has meant also 'long'.
Apparently the ancient Finns thought that the spring, when the days were getting longer, came from the west, that's the reason they called it *länsi*.

The word *pohjoinen* comes from the fact that the 'bottom" or back side of the dwelling, in Finnish *pohja*, was always towards the North.

In Finnish we have *our own words* also for the intermediate points, without using the names of the cardinal points:

Northeast = *koillinen*
Souteast = *kaakko*
Southwest = *lounainen* or *lounas*
Northwest = *luode*

Are there corresponding special words in other languages?


----------



## danielfranco

In Náhuatl:
Tlahuizcalpantecuhtli, Skybearer of the East.
Mictlantecuhtli, Skybearer of the South.
Huehueteotl, Skybearer of the North.
Ehecatl, Skybearer of the West.

(But of course, these gods had other jobs to do besides holding up the sky, like Ehécatl, who was the creator of the heavens and the earth, and other interesting jobs, like impersonating the feathered serpent Quetzalcóatl)

And, the Aztecs also believed in two additional directions: Up and Down, usually represented by the heavens and the earth. But I'm not clear whether or not Chalmecatl (the underworld) and Tonatiuh (the Sun) were the ones invoked in giving directions to newcomer Spaniards on how to go to hell.


----------



## panjabigator

Was Quetzalcóatl the same God that Cortes "impersonated?"


----------



## Chazzwozzer

panjabigator said:


> So is Kuz is never used, what do you say for "south?"


We call it kuzey. What I said was that kuz, the root of kuzey _the south_, is never used in modern Turkish.


----------



## Qcumber

gao_yixing said:


> Chinese:
> east:东(dōng)
> west:西(xī)
> south:南(nán)
> north:北(běi)


What about zhòng "center, middle"? Is it no longer used as a compass point?


----------



## karuna

Latvian:

North - ziemeļi
South - dienvidi
East - austrumi
West - rietumi


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

North - Hilaga
East - Silangan
South - Timog
West - Kanluran


----------



## panjabigator

Im suprised that Tagalog doesn't use the Spanish equivalents.


----------



## Cleo-Mi

karuna said:


> Latvian:
> 
> North - ziemeļi
> South - dienvidi
> East - austrumi
> West - rietumi


 
Seeing Karuna's post I remembered that in Romanian we also have the word "austru", but it means South! "Austru" is also the name of a dry wind that blows from the South.
The adjective "austral/a" is used in the expression "emisfera australa" = the South emisphere ("emisfera sudica"). 
The North emisphere ("emisfera nordica") is also called "emisfera boreala".
For the North there is also another adjective "arctic/a".


----------



## Qcumber

panjabigator said:


> Im suprised that Tagalog doesn't use the Spanish equivalents.


They do a lot. 
I remember attending a conference in the Netherlands. A US lecturer talked about these four terms. The three Filipino scholars present said they were seldom used in everyday speech as their Spanish equivalents were preferred. 
(As a non-Filipino I was surprised, because they do occur in texts.)
Besides, if you have a look at a map of the Philippines, you'll see such names as Ilocos Norte, Ilocos Sur, Misamis Oriental, Cordillera Central, etc.
By the way the terms mentioned by Tanzhang are stressed: 
north: hilágà [hi'la:ga?]
south: tímor
east: silángan [si'la:Nan] < sílang "appearance, birth"
west: kanlúran < kalunúran < lúnod "drowning"
west: habágat (obsolete, also the name of a west or south-west wind)


----------



## K.u.r.t

Czech:
north - sever
south - jih
west - západ   (meaning where sun sets)
east - východ (meaning where sun rises)


Polish:
N puolnoc  - this actualy means midnight in Czech
S poludnie - this actualy means noon in Czech
W zachód   - this actualy means toilet  in Czech
E wzchód  - this actualy doesn't mean anything in Czech
(not sure about the spelling)


----------



## Marga H

K.u.r.t said:


> Polish:
> N puolnoc - this actualy means midnight in Czech
> S poludnie - this actualy means noon in Czech
> W zachód - this actualy means toilet  in Czech
> E wzchód - this actualy doesn't mean anything in Czech
> (not sure about the spelling)


Not exactly.
N *północ *- means midnight in Polish , too
S *południe *= midday or noon
E* wschód* ( słońca ) = sunrise
W *zachód ( *słońca ) = sunset


----------



## Nezquirc

In swedish, it's just like german or english:

North = Nord
East = Öst
South = Syd
West = Väst

One interesting thing though is that the words are slighly changed when you say them in most other context besides compass directions:

Nord = Norr
Öst = Öster
Syd = Söder
Väst = Väster

Also, väster (west) is similar to vänster (left), but I think that's coincidence.


----------



## ger4

Comparing Finnish and Estonian:


Ilmo said:


> *Finnish: Estonian:*
> North = pohjoinen = põhi
> East = itä = ida
> South = etelä = lõuna --> compare Finnish SW
> West = länsi = lääs
> 
> The word *itä* may originate from the verb *itää* (= to germinate), because the sun started to rise or 'germinate' from that direction. In some related languages the verb *itää* means actually that the sun rises.
> 
> The word *etelä* is the warm compass point that was in front of the dwelling, that is in Finnish *edessä*. The front side is in Finnish *etupuoli.*
> 
> The word *länsi* is in Estonian and Latvian "lents". The word meaning the spring was in ancient German 'lenze' or 'lenzo'. The word has meant also 'long'.
> Apparently the ancient Finns thought that the spring, when the days were getting longer, came from the west, that's the reason they called it *länsi*.
> 
> The word *pohjoinen* comes from the fact that the 'bottom" or back side of the dwelling, in Finnish *pohja*, was always towards the North.
> 
> In Finnish we have *our own words* also for the intermediate points, without using the names of the cardinal points:
> 
> Northeast = *koillinen = kirre*
> Southeast = *kaakko = kagu*
> Southwest = *lounainen* or *lounas = loe*
> Northwest = *luode = edel*
> 
> Are there corresponding special words in other languages?


----------



## Gavril

Ilmo said:


> The word *länsi* is in Estonian and Latvian "lents". The word meaning the spring was in ancient German 'lenze' or 'lenzo'. The word has meant also 'long'.
> Apparently the ancient Finns thought that the spring, when the days were getting longer, came from the west, that's the reason they called it *länsi*.



Just for the sake of accuracy: the only etymology for _länsi_ that I am familiar with (and the only one mentioned in e.g. Häkkinen's 2004 dictionary) involves a connection to the word _lansi_ "low, lowland", based on the fact that the sun is "lower" when setting in the west. Häkkinen describes this connection as speculative, i.e. unproven.

Modern German _Lenz_ is from *_langa-tinaz_ "long" + "day", reflected in OHG _lengizin (manoth_), Old English _lencten_, etc.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

North: *«Βορράς»* [voˈɾas] (masc.), and colloquially *«Βοριάς*» [voˈrʝas] (masc.) < Classical masc. noun *«Βορέας» Bŏréā*s, Attic *«Βορρᾶς» Bŏrrhãs* --> _North wind, cardinal North_ (possibly from PIE *gʷ(o)rH-, _mountain_ cf Skt. गिरि (giri), _mountain, hill_; Proto-Slavic *gora, _mountain, hill_ > Rus./Ukr. горa, Cz./Svk. hora, Pol. góra, OCS > Bul. горa, BCS/Slo. горa/gora). Ιn navy slang it's *«Τραμουντάνα»* [tɾamun'dana] (fem.) < Venetian tramontana < Lat. trans-montanus.
Ancient Greeks called the North wind, *«Ἀπαρκτίας» Ăpărktíās* (masc.) --> _Northwards_ < compound; Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀπό» āpó* --> _far away, away from_ (PIE *h₂epo-, _from_ cf Skt. अप (apa), _away_, Hitt. āppa-, _after_) + Classical masc. adj. *«ἄρκτιος» ắrktīŏs* --> _northern_ (PIE *h₂rtḱo-, _bear_ cf Hitt. ḫartagga-, _wild animal_; Skt. ऋक्ष (ṛkṣa), _bear_; Lat. ursus > It. orso, Sp. oso, Por. urso, Fr. ours, Rom. urs; Arm. արջ (arj)). 
South: *«Νότος»* [ˈnotos] (masc.), and colloquially *«Νοτιάς»* [noˈtças] (masc.) < Classical masc. noun *«Νότος» Nótŏs* --> _South wind_ (which brings wetness: *«νοτίη» nŏtíē*), _cardinal South_ (with obscure etymology). In navy slang, it's called *«Νοτιάς»* [noˈtças] (masc.), or *«Όστρια»* [ˈostri.a] (fem.) < Venetian Ostria < Lat. Auster.
East: *«Ανατολή»* [anatoˈli] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«Ἀνατολὴ» Ănătŏlḕ* --> _cardinal East_ < Classical v. *«ἀνατέλλω» ănătéllō* --> _to bring forth, give birth to, rise, appear before the horizon_ < compound; prefix and preposition *«ἀνά» āná* --> _up along_ (PIE *h₂en-, _up, on high_ cf Proto-Germanic *ana, _on, upon, onto_ > Ger. an, Eng. on, Dt. aan, Isl. á, D. på, Nor. på (Bokmål)/å (Nynorsk), Swe. å, på) + Classical v. *«τέλλω» téllō* --> _to make rise, spring, produce_ (PIE *telh₂-,_ to bear, endure_ cf Lat. tolerāre, _to bear, endure, tolerate_ > Sp./Por. tolerar, Fr. tolérer; Proto-Germanic *tolnar- > Ger. Zoll, Eng. toll, Dt. tol, Isl. tollur, Swe. tull). Ιn navy jargon it's called *«Λεβάντες»* [le'vandes] (masc.) < Venetian Levante. Sometimes the name *«Απηλιώτης»*[apiˈʎotis] is used as the formal name of *«Λεβάντες»*.
Ancient Greeks called the East wind, *«Ἀπηλιώτης» Ᾰpēlĭṓtēs* (masc.) --> _Sunwards_ < compound; Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀπό» āpó* --> _far away, away from_ (PIE *h₂epo-, _from_ cf Skt. अप (apa), _away_, Hitt. āppa-, _after_) + Classical masc. noun *«ἥλιος» hḗlīŏs* --> _sun_ (PIE *seh₂u-el-, _sun_ cf Skt. स्वर् (svar); Lith. saulė; Proto-Germanic *sōwul > Isl. sól, D./Nor./Swe. sol; Lat. sōl > It. sole, Sp./P. sol, Rom. soare; Proto-Slavic *sъlnьce > Rus. солнце, Cz. slunce, Pol. słońce, OCS слъньцє). 
West: *«Δύση»* [ˈðisi] (fem.) < Classical 3rd decl. fem. noun *«Δύσις» Dúsīs* --> _setting of sun and stars, cardinal West_ (PIE *deu-,_ to go in, enter_ cf Skt. उपादत्ते (upAdatte), _to take up_). In navy language the west wind is named *«Πουνέντες»* [pu'nendes] (mac.) < Venetian Punente (westerly wind). 
Ancient Greeks named the wind,  *«Ζέφυρος» Zépʰūrŏs* (masc.) --> _belonging to the west_ < Classical masc. noun *«ζόφος» zópʰŏs* --> _dark, gloomy_, poetic _west_ (with obscure etymology).   


Holger2014 said:


> Comparing Finnish and Estonian:In Finnish we have our own words also for the intermediate points, without using the names of the cardinal points:
> 
> 
> Northeast = koillinen = kirre
> Southeast = kaakko = kagu
> Southwest = lounainen or lounas = loe
> Northwest = luode = edel
> 
> 
> Are there corresponding special words in other languages?


Intermediate points:

South-West: *«Λίβας»* [ˈlivas] (masc.) < Classical 3rd decl. masc. noun *«*λίψ» líps* -found only in oblique cases *«λιβός» lībós* (gen.), *«λίβᾱ» líbā* (acc.), (PIE *lei-/*leh₁-i-, _to pour out, drip_ cf Lat. lībāre, _to sprinkle, spill_). In navy slang, the SW wind is called *«Γαρμπής»* [ɣarˈbis] (masc.) < Venetian Garbìn (the SW wind).
North-West: *«Σκιρωνοβορράς»* [sciɾonovoˈras] (masc.) < Classical 3rd decl. masc. noun *«Σκίρων» Skírōn* (masc.) --> _wind coming from hard, scrubby lands_ with obscure etymology. In navy jargon the NW wind is *«Mαΐστρος»* [maˈistros] (masc.) < Venetian Maistro < Latin Magister.
South-East: *«Εύρος»* [ˈevɾos] (masc.) < Classical masc. noun *«Εὖρος» Eũrŏs* --> _broad, wide_ (PIE *h₁urH-u-, _broad_ cf Skt. वरस् (varas), _width, breadth_). In navy language the SE wind is *«Σιρόκος»* [siˈɾokos] (masc.) and *«Σορόκος»* [soˈɾokos] (masc.) < Arabic شرق (sharq) via Venetian Scirocco.
North-East: *«Μέσης»* [ˈmesis] (masc.) < Classical masc. noun *«Μέσης» Μésēs* --> _Middler_ (between N & E), (PIE *medʰio-, _middle_ cf Skt. माध्य (mādhya), _central, middle_; Lat. medius; Arm. մէջ (mej), _middle, midst_). In navy slang the NE wind is called *«Γρέγος»* & *«Γραίγος»* (both spellings are common) [ˈɣɾeɣos] (masc.) < Venetian Grego (the wind blowing from the Greek-lands).


----------



## Dymn

As Romance languages, Catalan uses Germanic words: _sud (S), nord (N), est (E), oest (W)_

Adjectives are also derived from Latin: _meridional (S), septentrional (N), oriental (E), occidental (W)_

In addition, as other Romance languages, we have the winds' names that sometimes are used to refer to compass points:
_Tramuntana (N)
Llevant (E)
Migjorn (S)
Ponent (W)_


----------



## 810senior

Hello.
In Japanese, below are:

北(kita) =North
南(minami) =South
東(higashi) =East
西(nishi) =West

i'm not sure where these words came from. but I remember _higashi(The East) _derived from _himugashi_(日向かし), which means _a place where the sun rises_.


----------



## spindlemoss

Wynn Mathieson said:


> In Welsh, too, there is a correspondance between "right" (*de*) and "south" (*de*)



*gogledd *_north_ < *cledd* _left _i.e. opposite of the right/south

*dwyrain *_east_ < *dwyre*, *dwyrain* _rise_, _ascend (of the sun)_

*gorllewin *_north_ < perhaps *lleu* _light_, _brightness_


----------



## ilocas2

K.u.r.t said:


> Czech:
> north - sever
> south - jih
> west - západ   (meaning where sun sets)
> east - východ (meaning where sun rises)
> 
> 
> Polish:
> N puolnoc  - this actualy means midnight in Czech
> S poludnie - this actualy means noon in Czech
> W zachód   - this actualy means toilet  in Czech
> E wzchód  - this actualy doesn't mean anything in Czech
> (not sure about the spelling)





Marga H said:


> K.u.r.t said:
> 
> 
> 
> Czech:
> 
> Polish:
> N puolnoc  - this actualy means midnight in Czech
> S poludnie - this actualy means noon in Czech
> W zachód   - this actualy means toilet  in Czech
> E wzchód  - this actualy doesn't mean anything in Czech
> (not sure about the spelling)
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly.
> N *północ *- means midnight in Polish , too
> S *południe *= midday or noon
> E* wschód* ( słońca ) = sunrise
> W *zachód ( *słońca ) = sunset
Click to expand...


This could be funny if the words for midnight and noon weren't used in old Czech for north and south too. :/

In old Czech _půlnoc_ (midnight) was used for north, also _půlnoční strana_ (midnight side), and _poledne_ (noon) was used for south, also _polední strana_ (noon side).


----------



## Gavril

Armenian

*հյուսիս* [hjusis] “north” (noun)
*հյուսիսային* [hjusisajin] “north / northern” (adjective)

I haven't found any secure etymological info on these words so far.

*հարավ* [harav] “south” (n.)
*հարավային* [haravajin] “south(ern)” (adj.)

Possibly from *_prowo_-, the source of Slovene _prvi_ “first”, Gothic _frauja _“lord” and other words meaning “first”, “foremost” etc.

*արեւելք* [arevelk] “east” (n.)
*արեւելյան* [areveljan] “east(ern)” (adj.)

These are based on արեւ [arev] “sun” and the root ել- [jel] “ascend”.

*արեւմուտք* [arevmutk] “west” (n.)
*արեվմտյան* [arevmǝtjan] “west(ern)” (adj.)

Both from արեւ “sun” + the root seen in մտնել [mǝtnel] “enter”.


----------



## mataripis

tanzhang said:


> In Tagalog:
> 
> North - Hilaga
> East - Silangan
> South - Timog
> West - Kanluran


Correct but the compass in Tagalog is Panurong Landas( point of direction).


----------



## se16teddy

K.u.r.t said:


> north - sever
> south - jih
> west - západ   (meaning where sun sets)
> east - východ (meaning where sun rises)


I guess that Slavonic _sever _for north is cognate with Latin _septentrio, _which is discussed elsewhere in this thread. But does anyone know where Slavonic _jug/jih _etc for south comes from?


----------



## Awwal12

In Russian the names for the north and the south (séver and yúg) are ancient; etymologies of both aren't quite clear. "Yúg" seems to be a loan from Church Slavonic; the native Russian word would be *ug (ugŭ "оугъ" is actually attested in Old Russian).
Regarding the east and the west (vostók and západ), their names are transparent enough: roughly it's "flowing up" and "falling behind (the horizon)".


se16teddy said:


> I guess that Slavonic _sever _for north is cognate with Latin _septentrio_


Not really likely.


----------

